# Windows XP Partition vergrößern



## HSV1860 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo NG,

möchte die Windows XP Partition vergrößern. Auf der Festplatte waren ursprünglich 2 Partition vorhanden. Die eine mit Windows 98 habe ich gelöscht. Dieser Bereich ist jetzt "Unallocated space".
Wollte mit Paragon Partition Manager 2010 Free Edition arbeiten, aber mit Move/Resize Partition geht es nicht. Man kann die Volume Größe nicht erhöhen.

Was kann ich tun?

Danke in Vorraus für einen Tipp.

(Beide Partition sind auf eine externe Festplatte gesichert worden.)

MFG


----------



## deepthroat (15. Mai 2010)

Hi.

Um welches Dateisystem handelt es sich denn? FAT oder NTFS? (diskmgmt.msc starten)

Du könntest die Parted Magic CD verwenden.

Dort startest du GParted womit du die Partitionen bearbeiten/vergrößern kannst.

Gruß


----------



## HSV1860 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.

Das Filesystem ist NTFS.

Aber ich habe nun ein größeres Problem. Der Rechner bootet nicht mehr. Es kommt die Meldung:

Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM: Failure
DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

Vor dem Löschen der Partition mit Win 98 musste man beim Hochfahren wählen, ob  XP oder Win 98 gebootet werden soll. Habe ich diese "Steuerung" gelöscht und die
Partition mit Win XP wird jetzt nicht mehr gefunden?

Im BIOS unter Advanced BIOS Features ist eingestellt:

First Boot Device: CD-ROM
Second Boot Device: HDD-0
Third Boot Device: LS/ZIP
Boot Other Device: Enabled

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (16. Mai 2010)

Hi.





HSV1860 hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich habe nun ein größeres Problem. Der Rechner bootet nicht mehr. Es kommt die Meldung:
> 
> Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM: Failure
> DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
> ...


Wir wissen ja nicht was genau du gemacht hast?!

Vermutlich hast du eine Windows-XP Installations-CD. Dann boote von der CD im Rescue Modus, wähle die entsprechende Partition aus und führe fixmbr und fixboot aus.

Gruß


----------



## HSV1860 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hatte bis gestern 2 Partition auf der Festplatte:

C : mit Win98 und F: mit XP

Da auf XP nur noch ungefähr 500 MB frei sind, wollte ich diese Partition vergrößern. Win 98 wird nicht mehr benötigt.
Habe die Partition C gelöscht, dieser Bereich ist jetzt unallocated. Paragon Partition hat mir noch einen weiteren Bereich auf der Festplatte angezeigt ( mit 7,8 MB). Ich habe auch diesen gelöscht. Dieser Bereich ist auch unallocated.
Danach wollte ich mit Resize die Größe der Partition F ändern. Es wäre aber nur ein Verkleinern möglich gewesen. Vergrößern ging nicht. Danach habe ich den Rechner ausgeschaltet.

Heute schalte ich den Rechner wieder ein, er bleibt mit dem BOOT FAILURE ... stehen.

1. Win CD

Habe mit der Win XP CD gebootet, R für Reparieren ausgewählt. Die Frage "Bei welcher Windows Installation wollen Sie sich anmelden?" habe ich mit  "1" beantwortet. Werde aber jetzt nach einem Administratorpasswort gefragt.
Dieses Passwort ist mit nicht mehr bekannt. An dieser Stelle komme ich nicht mehr weiter.


2.   Parted Magic

GParted zeigt folgend Übersicht:

Partition                        File System                                       Mount Point                                      Size                           Used               Unused                     Flags

unallocated                 unallocated                                                                                                  9,54 GB                     ---                    --- 
/dev/sda2                     extended                                                                                                       9,53 GB                     ---                    ---                                lba
       /dev/sda5              ntfs                                                      /media/sda5                                    9,53 GB                    8,60 GB          950,06 MB
unallocated                unallocated                                                                                                  7,84 MB                    --                      ---                 


Kann ich den mit GParted die Partition mit XP wieder "bootfähig" machen?

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (16. Mai 2010)

Du kannst versuchen, mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole den MBR wiederherzustellen, falls das etwas bringt. 
Weitere Informationen siehe hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux...-windows-festplatte-loeschen.html#post1809509
Viel Glück!


----------



## HSV1860 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jellysheep,

die Wiederherstellungskonsole erfordet doch die Anmeldung mit dem Administratorpasswort.
Dieses habe ich leider nicht mehr,es sei denn ich finde noch irgendwelche Notizen zur XP Installation.

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (16. Mai 2010)

Probiere mal das:


> - Du bootest mit einem LINUX-Live-System,
> - bindest die Systempartition schreibend ein,
> - benennst im Systemverzeichnis C:\Windows\system32\config ,
> die beiden Dateien 'SAM' und 'SECURITY' in SAM.ORG und SECURITY.ORG um
> ...



Oder google einfach mal nach "xp wiederherstellungskonsole passwort".


----------



## mc_gulasch (17. Mai 2010)

```
unallocated unallocated 9,54 GB --- ---
/dev/sda2 extended 9,53 GB --- --- lba
/dev/sda5 ntfs /media/sda5 9,53 GB 8,60 GB 950,06 MB
unallocated unallocated 7,84 MB -- ---
```

Mal so ne Idee:

1. Ubuntu Cd downloaden
2. Booten von CD
3. gparted ausführen
3.1 ggf. damit nochmal die Vergrößerung probieren
3.2 /dev/sda5 oder eben vergrößerte Partition als *boot* editieren
3.3 Änderungen ausführen
4. Gehe in oberer Leiste auf "Orte" und klicke deine Festplatte an
5. Editiere die wahrscheinlich in den Dateien vorhandene Datei "boot.ini" so wie hier beschrieben - oder du frägst jemanden hier, der mehr Ahnung von diesem Windows-Bootloader hat als ich 
6. Falls irgendwas nicht klar ist, nochmal fragen.

Cheers!


----------



## brunlorenz (22. Mai 2010)

Geht noch einfacher: http://dl.cdn.chip.de/downloads/379...133-5d8dee-B-b8ac6f0f76701f2d62ac3db28e07cf7e
Falls das nicht läuft:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_26460630.html?t=1274534924&v=3600&
Dies ist die Live-CD von Gparted. Die kannst du z.B. mit Img-Burn http://www.imgburn.com
Das was m_gulasch geschrieben hat, passt sonst


----------



## deepthroat (22. Mai 2010)

brunlorenz hat gesagt.:


> Geht noch einfacher: http://dl.cdn.chip.de/downloads/379...133-5d8dee-B-b8ac6f0f76701f2d62ac3db28e07cf7e
> Falls das nicht läuft:
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_26460630.html?t=1274534924&v=3600&
> Dies ist die Live-CD von Gparted. Die kannst du z.B. mit Img-Burn http://www.imgburn.com
> Das was m_gulasch geschrieben hat, passt sonst


Soweit waren wir doch schon. Er/sie hat schon längst GParted laufen gehabt mit Hilfe der Parted Magic CD.

Gruß


----------

